# URL aus Textseite auslesen



## Eagle (14. Mrz 2006)

Hi,
ich hab in einer Textdatei meine ganzen Urls gespeichert. Da ich diese nicht einzeln rauskopieren und im Browser einfügen muss bräucht ich ein Programm, welches die Texdatei ausliest und die eingetragenen URLs jeweils in einem neuen Browser aufruft. 

Mit Java sollte das auch ganz gut gehen. Könnte mir dabei jemand helfen?


----------



## Eagle (14. Mrz 2006)

Mein Vorschlag:
1. Datei einlesen, jeweilige Zeileninhalt  in einer Arraylist speichern.
2. Das jeweilige Element der Arraylist als url öffnen!

Jedoch weis ich nicht wie man textdateien mit Java einliest! Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## André Uhres (14. Mrz 2006)

Eagle hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Vorschlag:
> 1. Datei einlesen, jeweilige Zeileninhalt  in einer Arraylist speichern.
> 2. Das jeweilige Element der Arraylist als url öffnen!
> 
> Jedoch weis ich nicht wie man textdateien mit Java einliest! Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?




```
...
        List<String> data = null;
        try {
            data = readFile("c:\\test.txt");
            for (String row : data) {
                System.out.println(row);
            }
        } catch (IOException ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
    }
    private List<String> readFile(final String filename) throws IOException {
        BufferedReader reader = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(filename));
        ArrayList<String> data = new ArrayList<String>();
        String nextLine = "";
        while ((nextLine = reader.readLine()) != null)
            data.add(nextLine);
        return Collections.unmodifiableList(data);
    }
```


----------

